# WTB : Grand Seiko vintage



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : Grand Seiko vintage*


View Advert


Hi there,

I am after a mechanical ( preferably) and vintage Grand Seiko , something like 5626 for example 

All offers are welcome.

Cheers

Dimitar




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

